# Best hunts from last year



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Lets see your favorite or favorites, hunts from last year. Large picture but who needs to see a hen I feel terrible for shooting 2 -)O(- But thats ok I won't this year. me and a few friends hunting Mallards.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This day the widgeons decoyed flawlessly. It was a windy day at deer creek. I also killed this bufflehead which was a first for me. Just a fun day...
[attachment=1:2j8bgt4i]P1000043.JPG[/attachment:2j8bgt4i]
[attachment=0:2j8bgt4i]1205071511.jpg[/attachment:2j8bgt4i]


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That's awesome here comes another night of dreaming thanks for the picture.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

here's a couple of mine...


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nor-tah- who hunts with a malibu?!!
its all about the rental alero!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice pics...Just gets me excited!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*()* *()* -8/- -8/- 

haha thats classic with a Chesapeake on the trunk!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This one was fun too. About a 90 yard retrieve with a real pretty duck on glassy water.
[attachment=0:2r02tlst]P1000027.JPG[/attachment:2r02tlst]

I'm way excited too!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic guys.









the same day of the swans.30+ ducks.








three days of hunting 









endeding to a get day 
























to bad we can kill these awesome looking birds


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I had some good times last year... no limits but enough for me and the dog. Got to spend some days afield with great company too which is always a bonus.

This was a hunt with Tumblingwings where I watched him shoot a 2 for 1 on teal and I called in my first flock of geese on my Honky Tonk. Great times.... I shot like crap but the trip was awesome!


















Got to hunt over a handcarved decoy named "Bald Pete" for a weekend and got to visit the Harrison, somewhere I'll likely never get to hunt again... but the time spent with that decoy was pretty sweet!



















I also spent some time hunting the GSL with my dog and had a fantastic time... I never would have guessed I'd love "layout" hunting this much. Ducks ten feet from your face is definitely a cool experience.










Not sure but I'm thinking I might have run into a few birds while I was out last year.... and this was no rest pond.









Then of course, there is always jump shooting late season for a mixed bag.... that and spending time with longtime friends, both dog and man.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The GSL is the biggest rest pond/area in the state.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I see the bait... :lol: Its wiggling right in front of me but all I'm going to say is where I found these birds, I had some pretty good times. Thanks to one of the airboaters being generous with his knowledge and equipment and allowing me to try out a new sort of hunting, I've been given some wonderful days in the marsh. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

There no bait in that post at all. Why do you think we have so many ducks here in utah. it not becasue of are marshs. Im glad you had soem good hunt last year.


----------



## cootshooter2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Those are some nice hunts. The Buffle head is awesome. 4 days :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

nothing better then mallards bombing in from way up high!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

cootshooter2 said:


> Those are some nice hunts. The Buffle head is awesome. 4 days :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Those Buffies are BEAUTIFUL aren't they? I would love to get a nice bright drake like that.... found a spot crawling with Buffies last year and it was fun to bring a few of those little buzzers to hand.


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome everyone those Ducks, Geese, and swans are awesome I wish today was the opener.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

This has to be the best from last year................


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

did you just pull that benelli out of the box for that snow goose hunt, or do you leave the sticker on for good luck?? :lol: cool pics


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> did you just pull that benelli out of the box for that snow goose hunt, or do you leave the sticker on for good luck?? :lol: cool pics


first time that SBE II was used was on that spring hunt! worked like a champ! and yes its on there for good luck! some need all they help they can get!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good for you. in my opinion, there is nothing that is as smooth as a fresh benelli right out of the box!! i have had mine for going on 5 years now, and its not what it used to be, but i woudn't trade it for the world. judging from the response to this thread, there are less than a dozen people that hunted ducks last year... i thought more would want to share... dont make me dig up more of mine!! :wink:


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

not a bad couple days


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Some of my favorite hunts last year were with my little brother on center dike in Farmington bay. You should see the look on the skybusters faces when you set up deeks and actuallly pull your limit off of that dike. My little brother loves watching them miss birds as I limit out in front of all of them even with people sitting in my back pocket shooting over my decoys. Haha I loved when I was walking down the dike and watched three guys miss one bird that was probably 20 yards out. 7-8 shots later still not down and I crumpled it in one. They looked as if I took their steam right away from them. Man people gotta learn how to shoot. I also loved opening morning when the $hit for brains came and hiked all the way out off the dike into the middle of the marsh with a big black umbrella and sat 50 yards off my dekes and did not hit crap when I limited out in like an hour and a half. Gotta love opening morning at farmington bay.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

You guys are making me jealous That's awesome You guys Can't wait even more.

Thanks


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

One of our hunts last year.










Hopefully Saturday can be as good.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Geese in the A.M. and Ducks in the P.M. :twisted:


----------

